# Lube/grease for Criterion boring head?



## Alan H. (Apr 10, 2017)

Cleaned a CB202B Criterion boring head.  Need to lube/grease it and reassemble it.  What grease would you use on the seat/thrust bearing surface of the adjusting screw?


----------



## rgray (Apr 10, 2017)

I would probably use way oil or maybe one of the lubriplate greases.
Not saying that's right...someone will set us right.


----------



## mikey (Apr 10, 2017)

I use SuperLube grease for that. So far, it works fine and nothing slinging out in my face.


----------



## carlquib (Apr 11, 2017)

I like  loctite Moly paste LOC51048. It is a high pressure anti seize lube that stays put. I like it for applications like this and inside chucks to keep the moving parts lubed.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkzero (Apr 11, 2017)

Any good grease or just way oil will be fine. You don't need an EP grease for that cause it doesn't see high loads. It's just an adjustment screw, the gib should be properly adjusted to take up the load.

I would recommend Super Lube also, it's inexpensive & it's a pretty good general purpose grease. I use it a lot. You can even buy it at Harbor Freight. 

I think the last time I lubed my boring heads I used Gleitmo 585, what Bison uses in their chucks. Not cause I thought it would be better, only cause I had it, I used very little. I don't recall my Criterion or Yuasa boring heads having grease on that part though. I did buy them used but I figure if they did have grease from the factory I would at least see some trace of it.


----------



## mikey (Apr 11, 2017)

Best thing about SuperLube, other than the fact that it is an excellent lubricant, is that it doesn't cake and harden with age, and that means it works as it should for long periods of time.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 11, 2017)

Yup, I seriously use it for everything when I don't need some speciality type of grease. Snap-On even uses it in their ratchets. I even use it as dielectric grease & even on o-rings sometimes. I do have have a tube of Parker o-ring lube that works better but it's quicker & easier for my to just grab the Super Lube.

I keep mine in a small grease gun. The small tube of Super Lube fits in it perfectly. I really should buy me a can of it as it's cheaper per volume but the small tubes are more convenient & I can just go to HF & get it if I don't feel like ordering it.

Not my pic, stole it off the net, but this shows what I'm talking about perfect.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 11, 2017)

I was curious about the Allied branding in the pic above. I had no idea Criterion got bought out by Allied. I'm always used to see Costa Mesa on them.


----------



## mikey (Apr 11, 2017)

Will, have you heard of No-Ox-Id electrically conductive grease? This is the greatest stuff for use around electrical connections when corrosion resistance is needed. I use it on all my connectors - battery terminals, crimp or open barrel connectors, etc. Good stuff.


----------



## mikey (Apr 11, 2017)

darkzero said:


> I was curious about the Allied branding in the pic above. I had no idea Criterion got bought out by Allied. I'm always used to see Costa Mesa on them.



Yup, Criterion was sold to Allied in 2003.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 11, 2017)

mikey said:


> Will, have you heard of No-Ox-Id electrically conductive grease? This is the greatest stuff for use around electrical connections when corrosion resistance is needed. I use it on all my connectors - battery terminals, crimp or open barrel connectors, etc. Good stuff.



Not specifically No-Ox-Id but I am familiar with NOALOX grease sold by Ideal. Judging by the similar names I suspect that they are similar. Perhaps NOALOX is a generic "copy" and/or cheaper alternative for No-OX-ID?. NOALOX is used in electrical, as an anti oxidant & to promote electrical conductivity. It can be found in any big box hardware store.

I never used NOALOX myself but I know of it cause I used to build custom flashlights. It's what led me to machining. Lots of guys were using NOALOX for the flashlight threads. I never used it cause I have a good supply of Nyogel 759G & 779ZC from a group buy. The 759G is designed for lubrication & protection of electrical contacts, not so much claimed for promotion of electrical conductivity.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 11, 2017)

mikey said:


> Yup, Criterion was sold to Allied in 2003.



Not my intension to rebut but I read some blog page that stated they were purchased in 2013. Established in 1935 in Bevery Hills & moved to Costa Mesa in 1953. 

No idea when they started making boring heads though. I had no idea they were around that long. My first Criterion was one of their square head models, even that one said Costa Mesa on it.


----------



## mikey (Apr 11, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Not my intension to rebut but I read some blog page that stated they were purchased in 2013. Established in 1935 in Bevery Hills & moved to Costa Mesa in 1953.
> 
> No idea when they started making boring heads though. I had no idea they were around that long. My first Criterion was one of their square head models, even that one said Costa Mesa on it.



I thought it was 2003 but may be wrong. The point is that Allied took over Criterion. Allied still makes the same heads but I think they focus on the CB line now; same heads but broader base for better rigidity in CNC applications.


----------



## Alan H. (Apr 11, 2017)

mikey said:


> I thought it was 2003 but may be wrong. The point is that Allied took over Criterion. Allied still makes the same heads but I think they focus on the CB line now; same heads but broader base for better rigidity in CNC applications.


Yes, that is a CB I have in the photo above. 

By the way, Allied also has acquired Wohlhaupter as well.


----------



## Alan H. (Apr 11, 2017)

So I found some Criterion instructions that I have with a DBL head I have and it says to grease it all.

The DBL I have is new old stock.  Never been used and the grease is dried cake as mentioned by Mikey.  Therefore the Superlube is a good option from that perspective.  I am going to clean the old stuff out by putting it an ultrasonic cleaner and then greasing it up. 

Here is the instruction sheet.


----------

